# Wtf improvising



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Saw this at the gas station


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Only in a plumber's world is it ok to walk into a bathroom and whip out the phone to take pictures. 

And that's some mighty fine engineering there!!


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

thats effen smexy rightthere


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Gas Station?

I'm surprised you weren't posting pictures of radiator hose and heater hose...:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I try to avoid the mens' room at the gas station...


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Gas Station? I'm surprised you weren't posting pictures of radiator hose and heater hose...:laughing:


C'mon man


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

You should have gave it a swift kick


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Electrolysis can be deadly


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

In some of the out-of-the-way mens and ladies rooms, you see syringes and other paraphernalia laying about.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

It should be easy to fix.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

ironandfire said:


> It should be easy to fix.


can you get that in Chrome?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

titaniumplumbr said:


> Electrolysis can be deadly


they probably dont know nothing bout electricity,:laughing:


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

ironandfire said:


> It should be easy to fix.


thats awesome.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I still think giving it a swift kick would be best!lol


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm surprised that Pex hanging out the wall like that on a shark bite in a gas station is holding up.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

That works right lol


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

ironandfire said:


> It should be easy to fix.


 
Just paint it with that "chrome" spray paint.....no one will ever notice. LOL:whistling2:


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

When ever I see these types of pictures the theme from Deliverance seems to play in my head........


----------

